# Second wedding



## laurar90 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all. I have just recieved a query from a bride about shooting a wedding. This will be my second one, and am not sure what to charge. I am a photography student but have not gone over pricing for weddings yet. What would be the general ballpark? Was thinking $500 with a 25% deposit. Thoughts? Also wondering how to go about wedding contracts and what to put on them...
Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 28, 2011)

$2000


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wouldn't that be too much considering I am just starting? Should i ask about her budget?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 28, 2011)

Depends. How much time shooting, editing, travel, gear rental, photo album, slide show.....


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 28, 2011)

It will be in my city, so probably not too much travel time...did not think of all those other factors. Do not know how much it will cost to rent a d700 (am saving up for one), and am happy with the lenses I have as of now. For editing I usually manage to get them done in about 2-3 hours depending on how many I have....
Do not know anything about contracts...should I broach those now, or wait until later?


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 28, 2011)

2000 with 2 shooters.


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is only my second wedding, and my first real one. So that seems a bit much.....


----------



## orljustin (Mar 28, 2011)

One biiiilion dollars.

Seriously, you need to figure out:
a: your costs
b: your time
c: what they want
etc...

And yes, especially for weddings you should have a contract.

Does the bride know you have no experience?


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 28, 2011)

She knows, as she is a friend and I have told her that I have done one wedding. But she knows that I am taking a wedding photography course this summer.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you taking the course before or after her wedding?

And in these parts the "good" wedding photographers packages start at $1750 and go up from there.  And for $1750, they get a few prints only, no digital copies.  And where I live, $1750 is 3 to 5 months of savings, but if you want the best, you pay what the best charges.

The lower end is typically around $650 and having seen the photos they post on their web sites, they're ripping people off at that price.


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am taking the course before her wedding (her wedding is in the fall)....


----------



## Fern (Mar 28, 2011)

Charge her between $250 and $450.  Give her a CD with all the shots except the really bad ones.  If you want to take the time to make yourself look good, then edit them for contrast and crop etc.  
Get the money up front so you can rent the camera.  Tell her you are doing it for free but she needs to pay you to cover your costs that way you won't feel bad if it isn't superb and she will have no reason to complain.  Get a list from her of the shots she wants.  Check out the extenuous other threads here on weddings, some of them have great shot lists on them.  It's all practice at this stage.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 29, 2011)

Fern said:


> Charge her between $250 and $450.  Give her a CD with all the shots except the really bad ones.  If you want to take the time to make yourself look good, then edit them for contrast and crop etc.
> Get the money up front so you can rent the camera.  Tell her you are doing it for free but she needs to pay you to cover your costs that way you won't feel bad if it isn't superb and she will have no reason to complain.  Get a list from her of the shots she wants.  Check out the extenuous other threads here on weddings, some of them have great shot lists on them.  It's all practice at this stage.  Good luck and have fun!



Then put an ad on craigslist!....


----------



## dnavarrojr (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd also consider crashing a few weddings and watch the photographer(s) the whole time.


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 29, 2011)

renting a d700 or another d300 would be good for back-up...if i write a contract, how do i go about writing one up? What do I put in it?  And if I go with a second - shooter to help (which I am thinking of), what should I pay them?


----------



## laurar90 (Mar 29, 2011)

And what about if she wants an album at the end? Do I charge extra for the album or is that cost generally covered in the wedding fee?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 29, 2011)

That's (album) covered in your $2000 package price.

Second shooter...$100-$250


----------



## Fern (Mar 29, 2011)

Bitter you crrack me up - no matter the question it's the same answer $2000!  Consistency counts.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 29, 2011)

$h¡t adds up quick!

Gear rental, travel, previewing the venue, second shooter, editing, album, slide show on DVD, an online gallery to show and sell images to everyone...


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 29, 2011)

Why don't you talk to other wedding photographers in Vancouver and see if you can second shoot for them a couple times this summer before her wedding. Talk to them about your market out there and whats generally offered. Sorry just because your taking a course this summer thats not to say your going to get practical experience. Hands on will give you a lot of ideas too and if your a second shooter the whole thing isn't riding on your shoulders. Good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## GAP Photo (Apr 2, 2011)

We all work in different markets.  I wouldn't work or eat if my bottom line was $2000 for a wedding in my local market save for a few families.  Weddings in nearby markets (Seattle and Portland) have larger budgets and I revel being able to grab one of those, but there is a lot of competition.  You need to make a choice about what part of the market you are going to work in.  Will you serve the high end,$2000 to $5000 market or will you work for the bride on the extreme budget.  Personally I work on a tierd service level to meet the budget oriented local.  I offer products and services that range into the $2000 category if my client has the resources to purchase said products and services.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2011)

laurar90 said:


> It will be in my city, so probably not too much travel time...did not think of all those other factors. Do not know how much it will cost to rent a d700 (am saving up for one), and am happy with the lenses I have as of now. For editing I usually manage to get them done in about 2-3 hours depending on how many I have....
> Do not know anything about contracts...should I broach those now, or wait until later?



You may not be happy with your lenses on the D700 unless they are Nikons top quality lenses


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2011)

laurar90 said:


> am happy with the lenses I have as of now.


What are they?



laurar90 said:


> For editing I usually manage to get them done in about 2-3 hours depending on how many I have....


WTF?????  Please tell me that's a typo and you meant 2-3 weeks!!



laurar90 said:


> Do not know anything about contracts...should I broach those now, or wait until later?


Now!  Also, what about insurance, business license(s), tax, etc?


----------

